# Help me please



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Here he is!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Another!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

He has no gold on him


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mmm..... my guess would be a rhom of some kind...
I'm no expert on ID-ing, though.

But no matter what its name tag says, it a little beauty!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Rhom can't have the red coloring beyond the gill plate can it? I am completely unsure on this one. Can not see the scutes very well to rule Rhom in or out.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have no idea, maybe rhom







, But it is def a beautiful fish


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Young Rhoms can have red behind their gills, I believe. I think someone else had a Rhom a while back that looked just like this.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thats alot of red on the lower jaw, I was looking at my "baby rhoms" and they only have red around their gill plates and anal fin. I would lean towards the spilo cf
side.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Well sad to say i got rid of him to get my old Purple Diamond spilo that i have had since it was .5" back!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

You can't see the purple in this picture but here he is!! My Purple Diamond Spilo!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My guess is Pristobrycon striolatus but could you take a clearer pic of the tail?


----------



## Mindtrickz (Jan 18, 2004)

RHOM


----------

